# OBJECT to more chicken shops??!



## livliv76 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok only just found out about this, and the planning request closes on Tues 9 April. So please be quick!

Yet another chicken fast food takeaway is planned for *Loughborough Estate*, Loughborough Road (next door to fast food outlet - also selling chicken and chips). For those of you that are less familiar with Loughborough Junction, we have way too many fast food chicken shops already. 

If you are against this, you need to register your objection on the Lambeth Planning website: 
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MJ4QOZBO0NH00

_(Click on 'Comments' to make an objection)_

THANK YOU! 
LivLiv76
(ps thanks Nipsla)


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 8, 2013)

RACIST


----------



## Thora (Apr 8, 2013)

How do you know there are too many chicken shops?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 8, 2013)

and just what is the critical mass for chicken shops anyhow?


----------



## livliv76 (Apr 8, 2013)

Pingu said:


> and just what is the critical mass for chicken shops anyhow?


 
Hmmmm...not sure, but fairly sure to work out critical mass of chicken shops its:

_chicken legs multiplied by chips multiplied by thighs quadrupled, divided by 1.4million then divided by number of residents multiply again by number of schools then added on the square root a family box of wings...or something like that??!... I went to school in South London - that's the method we were taught...so I am sticking to it._​ 
Its just unhealthy (usually poor quality) food, high salt, high fat, bla bla bla, and basically in poorer areas we have more fast food and betting shops. Maybe it is a case of supply and demand, and the 'chicken shop' programme was funny....

.....BUT, as a local resident (who also enjoys a bit of chicken at times), I think that if you are against the influx of chickenshops (or whatever), you should let people know that they do have a voice, and that it can sometimes make a difference. It's only information, do with it what you will - but thanks for responding anyway - wooop! 

The Planning Link again:
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MJ4QOZBO0NH00


----------



## livliv76 (Apr 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> RACIST


@*joustmaster*, I am only sometimes slightly racistly inappropriate towards* four-legged chickens*, probably because I never knew any growing up and need more education that they are the same as all chickens both good and bad, but never towards people)​Lovin the profile pic.  Have one of my love hearts.​


----------



## Belushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Whats this one going to be called? I love London's treasure trove of cheap KFC knock off's.


----------



## livliv76 (Apr 8, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Whats this one going to be called? I love London's treasure trove of cheap KFC knock off's.


 
Not sure... Maybe some acronym of : "I feel like chicken tonight..._again_" haha


----------



## livliv76 (Apr 9, 2013)

*THANK YOU ALL for adding your objections to the Lambeth planning website - along with great reasons. I will let you know what happens... xx*


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2013)

Shouldn't the OP be in green?


----------



## livliv76 (Apr 9, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Shouldn't the OP be in green?


*DONE!! X*


----------

